# Tecumseh 139cc Engine Seized



## scoostraw (Oct 12, 2012)

I was given a snowthrower that "wouldn't start". I am unable to turn the flywheel at all - the engine appears locked up tight.

I removed the spark plug and sprayed in a liberal amount of liquid wrench. I can see it puddled in there thru the spark plug hole. I was going to pull the head but I can't see how this engine is built?? I don't see any head bolts??

The engine family # is VTP139UB25RA.

Thanks!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Below is a link to the service manual for the engine you have.The crank case is two pieces bolted together and must be split in half at the crank shaft in order to remove the piston and connecting rod.If the penetrating oil doesn't loosen the piston up,the motor is probably beyond an economical repair.It could have been run on straight gas and the piston rings are embedded into the aluminum cylinder wall,making the motor inoperable/unrepairable.I wish you luck and success if you attempt the repair.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------



## scoostraw (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you usmcgrunt. The manual will come in handy. I'll see what happens.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

scoostraw said:


> Thank you usmcgrunt. The manual will come in handy. I'll see what happens.


Try to turn the engine in reverse, rock it back and forth, you also need to get lube to the crank, the needle bearings, if dry when hot will shrink when they cool and a little lube will go a long way. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## scoostraw (Oct 12, 2012)

After soaking the piston bore with oil for 2 days, I still couldn't budge it. Finally I took a large machine punch and struck it against one of the fins on the flywheel - I used a very large hand maul. After a couple of good whacks it moved!

I added more oil and sloshed it around the cylinder - and kept at it. After hitting it back and forth about 1/4" at a time it eventually moved more and more until I got it to turn over completely. Finally I re-installed the pull-cord and pulled on it until things felt pretty good.

I sprayed carb cleaner into the cylinder, re-installed the spark plug, gave it a pull and it fired and ran for a second or 2! I removed the carburetor, cleaned it, re-assembled, and then I was able to get it running on the fuel in the tank. I think it's gonna be ok.

Trying to get the electric starter to work now. I lubed the gear and shaft - and got the motor itself freed up. I got it to spin once on electricity but that was it. I don't know if the switches on these go flaky over time or not. Also it appears to be a pain to remove the starter from the motor.

I'll give it a go next session - tomorrow.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your making progress on the motor.Just remember that it is a two cycle engine that requires 3.2 ounces of oil mixed in the gas.I think whoever owned it before,forgot to add the oil and seized the motor.I would think that there is some damage to the cylinder wall or piston,but since it was a freebie,use it as long as it keeps running.Good job and good luck with it.:thumbsup:


----------

